# What is going on with the trunk on my Orange tree?



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

It is a small tree that I just planed earlier this year. Not sure what this is or what I need to do about it. Let me know what you think.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

It appears a limb had been cut off to close to the trunk and it healed poorly...

Also your tree looks to be to deep causing it further stress....

You need to see the top of the root flare for it to be health


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Muddskipper said:


> It appears a limb had been cut off to close to the trunk and it healed poorly...
> 
> Also your tree looks to be to deep causing it further stress....
> 
> You need to see the top of the root flare for it to be health


No limb has been cut off. About 2 months after I planted the tree this spot started to appear and has gotten worse recently.
Thanks for the tip on planting depth. Ill take some soil out.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Any bucks in your yard?


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

tec said:


> Any bucks in your yard?


It does look like a healed over rub.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

tec said:


> Any bucks in your yard?


First thing I thought


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

It could be the spot where the graph is....


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

*what to do next?*

The damaged area does look like it is in the graph area of the tree. From the pics provided, it looks like you only have about 40% bark left at best. With a tree that young, I recommend "get another one and start over". I have had a few new trees that had damage done to the bark, low on the tree due to weed eaters and they live but just don't prosper. Eventually after a few years, the heat or something else gets to them. Good luck!!


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

There are 2 forms of pathogen that can effect that area of a young citrus, one is viral and one is fungal. Did the tree ever ooze sap from the wound? It it did it will probably girdle and eventually die. If it did not ooze, just wait it out and see what happens. Citrus does not like mulch close to the trunk, it is a carrier of pathogen.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sick tree treatment*

This is a sick tree treatment that works on all trees....not just citrus

http://www.dirtdoctor.com/Sick-Tree-Treatment_vq4586.htm

That root flare management is diss schussed here too

As some have stated, it might not be worth the hassle to have the tree struggle and better to just start over due to how young the tree is.

If you do that, now could be problematic if we get a freeze and the tree had no time to establish.

Also make sure the citrus is on the right root stock....you find the incorrect rootstock at big box stores, like homedepot and lowes.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks guys!
Definitely no Bucks in my backyard..... haha
I went ahead and got some of the Garrett juice and will try that. If that helps and the tree makes it through the winter that would be awesome. If not I will replant in the spring.
It came from Mass Nursery, so its not a box store tree.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Don't get rid of it , just cut it below the damaged area and start over with a fresh graft.


----------

